# Instacart to cease $3 quality bonus for 5 star rating next week



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I could r get it to copy for pasting, see image


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Irishjohn831 said:


> I could r get it to copy for pasting, see image
> View attachment 375211


instantly allow quality to go to hell on that date !


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Guess that means my quality can go down ?


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

In trying to analyze this move....I find it somewhat shocking they admit that despite the quality bonus, quality has not improved. So they must be getting a lot of customer complaints. And/or they are trying to cut back on expenses at the detriment to the hard working shoppers; no surprise there. The real short sighted part is that Instacart is pushing their actual ace shoppers closer to bailing on a gig that is fraught with stress and low pay. All in all I'm not surprised; I actually predicted they would do this a few months ago. They are losing money in droves and frankly the whole model is riddled with issues.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> In trying to analyze this move....I find it somewhat shocking they admit that despite the quality bonus, quality has not improved. So they must be getting a lot of customer complaints. And/or they are trying to cut back on expenses at the detriment to the hard working shoppers; no surprise there. The real short sighted part is that Instacart is pushing their actual ace shoppers closer to bailing on a gig that is fraught with stress and low pay. All in all I'm not surprised; I actually predicted they would do this a few months ago. They are losing money in droves and frankly the whole model is riddled with issues.


Copy and paste for all gig economy jobs, just change the company name.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Retaliation for strike


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> I could r get it to copy for pasting, see image
> View attachment 375211


Looks like the quality of your phone charger is not up to par either.


----------

